# CdnArmy.ca



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2000)

I‘m looking for volunteers to help out with the new War Diary.

As a moderator, you would be the primary contact for this forum, so the more experience and knowledge you have with respect to the Canadian Army in general, the better. You would not have to approve postings, however people may come to you for assistance or for general queries.

If you‘re interested, let me know via e-mail, and I can give you some more info.

Thanks in advance for helping out.

Cheers


----------



## Recce41 (29 Aug 2001)

You need a Moderator for the Armour sight u got one.
        Sgt D J,CD.,RCD  :tank:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Aug 2001)

Recce41,

Thanks for the offer. I‘ve made the change, and you‘re now moderating the Armour forum. I‘ve sent you an e-mail with a bit of info, but I‘ll re-post it here for convenience sake.

I encourage you (and any member of the board) to take a look at the Moderator Guidelines which I previously posted.

If you have any questions, just let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2001)

Mike,
Posted in Off Topic, noticed it needed a moderator. Here I am, I‘ll do it if you want. How hard can this be?(famous last words)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Sep 2001)

recceguy,

Thanks, I‘ve never turned down an offer of help.   

As I do with all new moderators, I encourage you to check out the Moderator Guidelines to get a feel for what the job entails.

I‘ve made you moderator for the Off Topic forum, so please let me know if you have any problems.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2003)

As of a few days ago, muskrat89, Spr. Earl and Che have joined our already capable team of Moderators.

With this extra help we're better able to provide constant coverage. Our existing crew has been doing a great job, but usage has doubled since August, so their help will be much appreciated.

The support staff for Army.ca continues to be comprised of a rich cross section of trades, components and military experience, providing a truly versatile team. I couldn't be happier when the expert help available to us here.

Please feel free to contact any one of us with any problems, questions or issues. I also encourage use of the "Report this Post" icon to notify us if a thread is heading for trouble.

This is also a good time for me to express my appreciation for the longstanding assistance provided by Doug, Gunner, Harris, recceguy, Another Recce Guy, RoyalHighlandFusilier, brin1, combat_medic, Danjanou and Aquilus Lupin. Without their help, these forums would not be possible.

Thanks for volunteering to help guys!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jan 2004)

After much persuasion, Jungle has joined the team of Moderators here at Army.ca.

Jungle‘s extensive experience and "hands on" approach will go a long way to keeping things on track.

Thanks for helping out!

Cheers


----------



## Veteran`s son (18 Jan 2004)

Welcome to Jungle, Che, muskrat89, Spr. Earl and S. Baker as the new moderators!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jan 2004)

One more to add to the list: Redeye has volunteered to watch over some of the new forums. Redeye has been with us since the old days of the Canadian Army Mailing List, and his help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks Redeye!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jan 2004)

They‘re coming in droves now!

Ex-Dragoon has answered the call. His breadth of experience covers nearly 20 years as well as the Reserves, Reg Force, Infantry, Armour and Navy, with plenty of operational experience.

Many thanks to Ex-Dragoon for stepping up to help out!

I‘m very pleased with all the volunteer help we have, and have had a number of visitors comment on the professionalism of the discussions here.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (2 Feb 2004)

The moderators for each forum used to be listed on the main page but for some reason, I can no longer see them....has this changed?

EDIT - oops, just noticed, they are now listed in the upper left corner once you actually click on the forum....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2004)

The moderators column was removed because we‘ve changed over to a "global moderator" scheme where (for the most part) any moderator can head off problems in any forum. Because of this new setup, it‘s not always accurate to use the mod list in the forums themselves...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jul 2004)

Michael O'Leary, who pre-dates the forums and goes back to the mailing list days, has accepted the job of Army.ca Directing Staff. Capt. O'Leary has effectively been contributing in this capacity for some time, so this is really just a nominal change.

As many of you probably know, he has been diligently maintaining the Recruiting and Infantry FAQs, both of which are key documents on the forums. In his new role, Capt. O'Leary will be able to perform these tasks more efficiently.


Thanks Mike, we appreciate the work you're doing!


----------



## Lexi (16 Jul 2004)

Congrats Mike!  ;D
I'm sure you'll do an awsome job!

Lex


----------



## Burrows (19 Jul 2004)

Congrats to you Mike


----------

